# Sharing pictures of our puppy!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what a cutie. 

He's grown a lot.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting and sharing these, they were great.


----------



## Crlove (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi, my husband and I are looking to get the same Gooldendoodle 75% golden retriever 25% poodle. Do you have any updated pics of the dog now? Do you have any tips or things that we should know about? We want the dog to be very trained and join us outside with hiking, camping, and mountain biking. Is the dog non shedding and hypoallergenic? How is the maintenance?

Sorry for all the questions!

We are just very excited!


----------



## SEileen (Jan 16, 2017)

Look at that fluff ball! Love it!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Gabis9 (Oct 16, 2020)

Crlove said:


> Hi, my husband and I are looking to get the same Gooldendoodle 75% golden retriever 25% poodle. Do you have any updated pics of the dog now? Do you have any tips or things that we should know about? We want the dog to be very trained and join us outside with hiking, camping, and mountain biking. Is the dog non shedding and hypoallergenic? How is the maintenance?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!
> 
> We are just very excited!



did you end you getting the dog? If so do you have pictures of it now? I have one and I’m curious to see how he will look/act


----------

